# Yamaha RX-V663



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright I'm looking to upgrade to a 7.1 system now that I've got blu-ray capabilities. I was just wondering I see that this receiver is ready for 1080p switching but the problem is I can run HDMI from the PS3 to the receiver but my TV (older 47" sony rear projection only will take component and DVI connections. So does this receiver have a component video out or am I stuck with a HDMI and coming up with a converter.

By the way, if you have any recommendations of other receivers I should look at in the sub 400 internet range please do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## blast8180 (Jun 9, 2008)

A couple things first. The rx-v663 is known to clip off "blacker than black" and "whiter than white" color levels, so any video running into the receiver will output at 16-235. Also, while the receiver does have component out, I am not positive this works with HDMI in. Even if it does, it is a moot point because the PS3 can separate audio and video outputs.

What I mean is that you can run HDMI from the ps3 into a receiver to get 7.1 audio, and then run component (or composite) directly into your tv for video. You'll have to go to your ps3 settings and adjust the outputs accordingly. 

I think the other receiver which is in the same price range and with the same options is the TX-SR605 from Onkyo. I'm not familiar with this model though, I just know that there are plenty of forum comparison threads between the two.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright I'll check the onkyo and see what I find.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

i have the yamaha and love it, i work at best buy and i had a magnolia guy come and do a ****** callibration on my xbr5 and the reciever didnt clip an blacks, he said it was fine, also i agree with the other guy in that you should run the component from ps3 to tv and run hdmi to yamaha, the only down side is the two hdmi in. not quite enough for what i have, but still a great reciever, i will be upgrading to denon pretty soon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not 100% sure but I dont think you can output 1080p via component 1080i is as high as you can go with component and if you go with HDMI through a receiver you can not downconvert a 1080p signal in a receiver to output trough component at higher than 480p.
The Onkyo 875 may be able to accomplish this but is around $1000 none of the sub $1000 receivers will do this.
The only option is to get a HDMI to DVI adapter and hope that the so called handshake works with your display.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stack87 said:


> ... i work at best buy and i had a magnolia guy come and do a ****** callibration on my xbr5 and the reciever didnt clip an blacks, he said it was fine ...


What do you mean a ****** calibration??? .... :huh:



> ... also i agree with the other guy in that you should run the component from ps3 to tv and run hdmi to yamaha, the only down side is the two hdmi in. not quite enough for what i have, but still a great reciever, i will be upgrading to denon pretty soon ...


You have the option to get a HDMI switcher if you don't have enough HDMI's in your receiver ... also, I always connect all video signals directly to TV to avoid any conversion issues (I also connect the audio to TV) and then the audio signal to receiver via Opt/Coax, this way I avoid to turn on the receiver if I want just to watch the news ... otherwise I will have to turn on the receiver everytime I want to watch anything on TV :wits-end: (I know is easy going through the receiver for convenience, but I like it my way :bigsmile


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

asleepz said:


> Alright I'm looking to upgrade to a 7.1 system now that I've got blu-ray capabilities. ... By the way, if you have any recommendations of other receivers I should look at in the sub 400 internet range please do let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Did you get the receiver??? 

Just in case you haven't and still deciding on the RXV-663 ... I saw in their manual that if you use HDMI in and want to output the signal at the component out you CAN NOT (it will not downconvert the signal) ... but you can use any other connection (composite, S video and component) and in that case you'll be able to get the signal out of the "Component out" ... Does this make sense or I lost you??? :bigsmile:


----------

